# Rates Increasing in Tulsa



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Received this email today...
*
PARTNER EARNINGS UPDATE*
FARES ARE INCREASING IN TULSA

[name], more riders are taking first trips than ever before. Starting this Monday (3/16), we're increasing rider fares in Tulsa to help you take home even more from every trip.

Our Winter Warmup guarantees will continue to be in effect until this Monday (3/16) at 4AM. We will then be announcing a new guarantee structure for all partners that will take effect starting next week.

These updates should positively impact your earnings, and as always, we'll keep you posted if anything changes.

Thanks,
The Uber Team


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm glad I was sitting down when I read "increasing rider fares".


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

They're probably not increasing the fare just the guaranteed rate structure...they did this here in Atlanta about a month ago by upping the guarantees...the X rates are still the same under $1/mile. I'm sure they're offsetting this by screwing a few over on the acceptance rate....those network timeout errors gotta be good for something on Ubers behalf.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

According to Facebook, drivers from several cities are saying there is a rate increase ......


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 5, 2015)

Guys, guys.. I dont know if you've been here before or not, but we dont like it when Uber does stuff that makes sense. Get out of here with that nonsense. Pun intended


----------



## getFubered (Feb 18, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> According to Facebook, drivers from several cities are saying there is a rate increase ......


Do you know which cities?


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Received this email today...
> *
> PARTNER EARNINGS UPDATE*
> FARES ARE INCREASING IN TULSA
> ...


Rate increase will be fine as long as it's not 5 or 10%. We need the rates back to what they were for us to make some money.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Raleigh and Seattle were mentioned


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Seattle going up from current 1.25 base, 1.10 mile, .20 minute to a nice 1.35 base, 1.35 mile, .24 minute.

Uber is pretty awesome.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Vexus said:


> Seattle going up from current 1.25 base, 1.10 mile, .20 minute to a nice 1.35 base, 1.35 mile, .24 minute.
> 
> Uber is pretty awesome.


POST # 9 /@Vexus: #[F]Uber is not

"awesome." But somebody using 3rd
Grade math finally prevailed! Saints
be Praised, Thank God.


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

I literally just ignore all your posts because there is no content. Your post here though, at least you completed a single sentence without capitalizing every word. I think 2 capital letters in a sentence might be your best. So this time I had the ability to glaze over it. I don't plan to continue it. No hard feelings just FYI; not a fan of whatever forum posting style you are trying to use.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

ReviTULize good to see your still out there. I got the same message, I believe a 12% increase. I don't go out that much anymore, doesn't seem worth it... not with all the additional drivers. I try to do only select. When there's a big event I'll go out, but when I'm idle for more than 30 minutes I say screw it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I literally just ignore all your posts because there is no content. Your post here though, at least you completed a single sentence without capitalizing every word. I think 2 capital letters in a sentence might be your best. So this time I had the ability to glaze over it. I don't plan to continue it. No hard feelings just FYI; not a fan of whatever forum posting style you are trying to use.


Who are you referring to?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A little historical perspective of Tulsa rates. 
https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/

(Base, Minute, Mile, Minimum)
B4 Jan 9th: $2.50 $0.20 $1.65 $6.00
Jan 9th: $1.20 $0.14 $1.05 $4.00
Mar 16th: ????


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Vexus said:


> Seattle going up from current 1.25 base, 1.10 mile, .20 minute to a nice 1.35 base, 1.35 mile, .24 minute.
> 
> Uber is pretty awesome.


Yeah, yer almost to the break even point. Awesome.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I'm glad I was sitting down when I read "increasing rider fares".


Odds on they won't go up anywhere near as fast or as much as they went down.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> According to Facebook, drivers from several cities are saying there is a rate increase ......


Must be reaching critical driver churn no replacements phase. Or they figured out any driver stupid enough to waste their time driving for a loss ain't worth having.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Vexus said:


> I literally just ignore all your posts because there is no content. Your post here though, at least you completed a single sentence without capitalizing every word. I think 2 capital letters in a sentence might be your best. So this time I had the ability to glaze over it. I don't plan to continue it. No hard feelings just FYI; not a fan of whatever forum posting style you are trying to use.


POST #11 /@Vexus : I could resort to

Bombast mode and tell you to let me
know when YOU hit 438 Likes, but I'll
take a deep breath and consider factors
that you've presented and think that these
may be part of why I'm not at 876 Likes.

I disagree re: "content," but admit that
too many discordant features (caps/punc-
tuation/harsh antiTKisms) have wearied
portions of the Readership. Good thing
that I turned down the offer to be a mem-
ber of Blog Team.

That said, you're only the 3rd Member
to provide constructive criticism that
helps with specific aspects of Bisonic
communication. Neither of our Ignore
lists benefit by growing larger. Here I
thought it would be people half Your
Age that ignored me vs. those merely
16 years younger. Thanks.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Received this email today...
> *
> PARTNER EARNINGS UPDATE*
> FARES ARE INCREASING IN TULSA
> ...


Someone at Uber's headquarters seems to have had a few too many during their liquid lunch. There should be a follow up email soon, dismissing the initial email as a computer glitch. lol.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

i cant believe Uber is raising rates
especially in more than 1 city

how the heck can Uber be cheaper than owning a car when rates go up? Travis clearly said his only purpose is to make uber the cheapest possible for riders

only thing i can conclude is that there were 2 many surges going on,so as even though they raise rates, pax are still paying less because the fare will still be less than a surge?

otherwise, how will it ever be cheaper to Uber instead of buying a car if they raise driver rates in more and more cities?


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 5, 2015)

Complain when rates go down, complain when rates go up. That is the Uber Drivers Creed


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> (Base, Minute, Mile, Minimum)
> B4 Jan 9th: $2.50 $0.20 $1.65 $6.00
> Jan 9th: $1.20 $0.14 $1.05 $4.00
> Mar 16th: ????


New Rates in Tulsa & Oklahoma City


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Jason Ross said:


> Complain when rates go down, complain when rates go up. That is the Uber Drivers Creed


You must be new here from what I gather, they might be increasing the rates, but nowhere near what they where before the rate cuts, if you are not a driver then you would not know. And if you are a new driver you fell for the uber kool-aid hard.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> New Rates in Tulsa & Oklahoma City


Not all that impressive, but could be the start of even more increases?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Not all that impressive, but could be the start of even more increases?


That depends on whether enough Drivers are willing to work to meet the demand.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Well folks, the kind Uber Gods have rained down their munificence in Raleigh on this fine day. Starting at noon the rates are going up as follows:

Min. 3 -> 4
Mile .75 -> .85
Minute .16 -> .18

Some thoughts:
1) We are supposed to dance in the streets because we got something like a 12% fare increase when they previously cut rates 25%
2) X drivers were barely making money before they did the winter cut
3) Why the F are rates different in every damn city?
4) Didn't the Chicago example prove to us that increasing rates is a bad idea? Guess that means we will make less.
5)It is still absolutely unconscionable to demand that people work for a $2.40 net on a minimum fare.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Min. 3 -> 4
> Mile .75 -> .85
> Minute .16 -> .18





chi1cabby said:


> Raleigh Durham Rates Timeline
> https://uberpeople.net/pages/Pricing/
> Base, Minute, Mile, Minimum
> 5/16/14: $1.95 $0.20 $1.50 $4.00
> ...


https://uberpeople.net/threads/price-increase.15695/page-2


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Well folks, the kind Uber Gods have rained down their munificence in Raleigh on this fine day. Starting at noon the rates are going up as follows:
> 
> Min. 3 -> 4
> Mile .75 -> .85
> Minute .16 -> .18


Whether male or female,
.75 to .85 is like someone kicking your groin with a spiked shoe. Sure, you got attention, but it still hurts like a motherf*****, and the bleeding out won't stop anytime soon. Good luck.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

THIS IS THE TULSA RATE SCHEDULE.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

75 cents to 85 cents? How disrespectful
No one should drive until it's at least over $1,smh
or just do guarantees of $20 or greater


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> 75 cents to 85 cents? How disrespectful
> No one should drive until it's at least over $1,smh
> or just do guarantees of $20 or greater


Our old $1.20 a mile was actually a reasonable balance point, made a tiny bit of money when it was slow, made a decent amount during peak times and didn't need to deal with guarantee bs. Even at the new rates I'll only be driving select unless we are over 2.5 surge or a need a trip to make the guarantee (which probably will not be around for long).


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 5, 2015)

Well thats $300 a mo for me. Im not complaining.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

Jason Ross said:


> Well thats $300 a mo for me. Im not complaining.


300 Before or after expenses and uber's cut? I mean even if it was a cool 300 a mo, uncle Sam will take his 45 out of that.


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 5, 2015)

$300 profit, not including gas or taxes. So probably more like $200


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, looks like rates are staying as they are...

*LOWER PRICES ARE PERMANENT*
uberX is 30% cheaper than a taxi in Tulsa. And it's staying that way.

What did change was the minimum went up from $4, to $5. Woohoo!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jason Ross said:


> Well thats $300 a mo for me. Im not complaining.


what, driving at 85cents/mile?


Nick3946 said:


> Well, looks like rates are staying as they are...
> 
> *LOWER PRICES ARE PERMANENT*
> uberX is 30% cheaper than a taxi in Tulsa. And it's staying that way.
> ...


huh?

so is post #22 a hoax pic?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Raleigh and Seattle were mentioned


Raleigh went up to a whopping .85 cents per mile $4.00 minimum.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> New Rates in Tulsa & Oklahoma City
> View attachment 5948


I saw that this morning. the rider app did not say anything about the increase...just that they're still 30% cheaper than a taxi and will stay that way


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Nick3946 said:


> Well, looks like rates are staying as they are...
> 
> *LOWER PRICES ARE PERMANENT*
> uberX is 30% cheaper than a taxi in Tulsa. And it's staying that way.
> ...


You can quit your day job now???
lol


----------

